# Deutsche Grammophon



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Was looking through past threads and saw that Deutsche Grammophon doesn't have its own thread. So I'd thought I start one.
Post your favorite albums released on DG or albums that they released on vinyl but never on CD. Or what you love or hate about the label.

What I love about DG is their box sets.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

One of my all-time favorite CDs.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I may be right off course but weren't they brought out by Sony a few years ago ?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Dan Ante said:


> I may be right off course but weren't they brought out by Sony a few years ago ?


No, they're owned by one of the bigger conglomerates, Universal Music, which also bought Decca at some point.

Sony (who own the former Columbia and RCA catalogs) are still one of the large surviving players, after EMI went under.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Dan Ante said:


> I may be right off course but weren't they brought out by Sony a few years ago ?


DG is part of the Universal Music Group (UMG). UMG is the largest of the "Big Three," Sony Music Entertainment is No. 2, and Warner Music Group is the smallest at No. 3.

Ah, I see Mahlerian already answered.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

This is one of my faves that I've purchased in the past couple of years.










Another fave I've owned for many years.










A vinyl box I purchased 30 some years ago.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

One of my favorites.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Barenboim's recording is how I want Debussy's Nocturnes to sound. Karajan's Honegger is pretty special also.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

CDs said:


> What I love about DG is their box sets.


I can't believe they crammed 38 CDs into one box.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Impossible to name a few, their catalogue is so wide.


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Anybody know how many recording they have left unreleased in their vault? What about recordings released on vinyl but never on CD?


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

Everything that Pierre Boulez, Maurizio Pollini, Martha Argerich, Krystian Zimerman, Hilary Hahn - etc. etc. - have recorded on the label. Funnily enough, I think that when it comes to new releases, I'm more interested in labels like harmonia mundi or Ondine - DG (and Decca) aren't as adventurous these days. Or so it seems to me, at least; I could be wrong. That being said, DG has an enormous catalogue that contains a lot of extraordinary recordings!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

One of the finest labels around, Archiv Produktion a sub-label of DG features excellent 18th century music.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Vaneyes said:


>


This was the first thing to come to my mind on reading the thread title. I do love this set.

The truth is though, I haven't paid much attention to DG because I'm more enamored of the packaging or artwork found on CPO and Chandos. I'm usually drawn more to paintings than to mug shots and DG seems to have a penchant for mug shots.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

CDs said:


> Anybody know how many recording they have left unreleased in their vault? What about recordings released on vinyl but never on CD?


I do think that the whole back catalogue is out now, either on their own label or Australian Eloquence label .


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

CDs said:


> One of my favorites.
> View attachment 84907


Is that the remastered CD ? I have the Kleiber 5th original it has the same pic on the cover but contains only the 5th, it is a bit thin in places but Kleiber has to be one of the best that I have heard.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dan Ante said:


> Is that the remastered CD ? I have the Kleiber 5th original it has the same pic on the cover but contains only the 5th, it is a bit thin in places but Kleiber has to be one of the best that I have heard.


Look at the pic and see what it says


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Look at the pic and see what it says


OH, I couldn't read that and didn't try double clicking


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Manxfeeder said:


> I can't believe they crammed 38 CDs into one box.
> 
> View attachment 84909


The is a great set. I got it for less than £1 a cd. Just about every symphonic recording Karajan made in the 1970s. Nothing less than good and some real winners here!


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Dan Ante said:


> Is that the remastered CD ? I have the Kleiber 5th original it has the same pic on the cover but contains only the 5th, it is a bit thin in places but Kleiber has to be one of the best that I have heard.


The one I have is the SACD version with the 5th and 7th.


----------



## Gie663 (Apr 26, 2016)

Thank you, DG, for this stunning account of Mahler's Ninth !


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

CDs said:


> Anybody know how many recording they have left unreleased in their vault? What about recordings released on vinyl but never on CD?


There aren´t that many these days. Probably for instance some of the old ones also seen on their budget LP label Heliodor, soloists like the pianist Julian von Karolyi etc.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The Altol abel is also good in nicking


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

Pugg, you cut your hair! 
I was just getting used to those luscious, loooooong locks.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

The problem I've always had with DG (and a few other labels) is that I consider it a performer-driven company.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

They did record a good deal of unusual repertoire, including 20th-century & avantgarde, and they also had a lot of box set releases, including the complete Beethoven, Brahms chamber music, symphonies sets, etc.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

They have released many of the key recordings that every collection should have. Too many to name but the Beethoven symphonies by Karajan and the Schubert lieder with Fischer-Dieskau and Gerald Moore are standouts.


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Bulldog said:


> The problem I've always had with DG (and a few other labels) is that I consider it a performer-driven company.


Can you explain your problem more? Is your issue with the box sets and how they are based off the performer? Like the Karajan set mentioned above?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

CDs said:


> Can you explain your problem more? Is your issue with the box sets and how they are based off the performer? Like the Karajan set mentioned above?


It doesn't really have anything to do with the box sets. I acquire and listen to music based on repertoire. DG routinely touts its stable of performers, so that's my basic problem.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Barbebleu said:


> They have released many of the key recordings that every collection should have. Too many to name but the Beethoven symphonies by Karajan and the Schubert lieder with Fischer-Dieskau and Gerald Moore are standouts.


I don't believe that every collection should have any particular recordings; individual preference controls the collection.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> The problem I've always had with DG (and a few other labels) is that I consider it a performer-driven company.


That's what one called marketing, they've employed lots of people in their factory's, putting money in the pocket


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I have noticed a similar sort of thing on BPO Digital concert hall i.e. Shostakovitch : not one 7th Sym Political?? and not one sym of RVW ??


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dan Ante said:


> I have noticed a similar sort of thing on BPO Digital concert hall i.e. Shostakovitch : not one 7th Sym Political?? and not one sym of RVW ??


Wrong thread perhaps


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Dan Ante said:


> I have noticed a similar sort of thing on BPO Digital concert hall i.e. Shostakovitch : not one 7th Sym Political?? and not one sym of RVW ??


DG did release Shosty 7ths. They didn´t excel much in say English, Swiss or Scandinavian repertoire, but English labels and EMI did tons of British stuff. Nielsen for example never did get the same popularity in German-speaking countries as in Scandinavia and the Anglo-American sphere.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> It doesn't really have anything to do with the box sets. I acquire and listen to music based on repertoire. DG routinely touts its stable of performers, so that's my basic problem.


Why? If the performers are good. There are so many recordings of repertoire that the only distinction is performers.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

For me no one has beaten Holst's Planets with Karajan and the BPO (http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/en/cat/4390112)
I like DG for the sheer number of recordings they sell but I will not jump from digital to CD until they know how to re-master an old recording properly (saving Beethoven's 1963 cycle).
Another big name for me in the label is Max Richter, for Classical, check his reimagined Vivaldi's Seasons.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Granate said:


> For me no one has beaten Holst's Planets with Karajan and the BPO (http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/en/cat/4390112)
> I like DG for the sheer number of recordings they sell but I will not jump from digital to CD until they know how to re-master an old recording properly (saving Beethoven's 1963 cycle).
> Another big name for me in the label is Max Richter, for Classical, check his reimagined Vivaldi's Seasons.


I bought the L.P remastering of Beethoven and they sound like new .


----------



## AndorFoldes (Aug 25, 2012)

Pugg said:


> I do think that the whole back catalogue is out now, either on their own label or Australian Eloquence label .


Unfortunately, this is not the case. There are several Andor Foldes Beethoven sonata recordings that have only been released on vinyl.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

AndorFoldes said:


> Unfortunately, this is not the case. There are several Andor Foldes Beethoven sonata recordings that have only been released on vinyl.


I am quiet sure that's it's a matter of time, keeping them on tapes on the shelf cost more I guess, on the other hand, how many will be sold?


----------



## Lyricus (Dec 11, 2015)

Count me in as a DG fan:


----------



## AndorFoldes (Aug 25, 2012)

Pugg said:


> I am quiet sure that's it's a matter of time, keeping them on tapes on the shelf cost more I guess, on the other hand, how many will be sold?


I hope you are right. I think one reason they are not released is that Deutsche Grammophon wants to promote its "big name" pianists such as Pollini and whoever else is recording Beethoven at this time.

Given that these are the best recordings of the Beethoven sonatas bar none, I for one would buy them in any available format.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

AndorFoldes said:


> I hope you are right. I think one reason they are not released is that Deutsche Grammophon wants to promote its "big name" pianists such as Pollini and whoever else is recording Beethoven at this time.
> 
> Given that these are the best recordings of the Beethoven sonatas bar none, I for one would buy them in any available format.


I've got my fingers crossed for you.


----------

